# Best Local E-Juice



## Maluco_Ricky

Hi guys/girls, 

Was hoping to find out what local juices are highly recommended...? 
I know all local flavors are great... But I am looking for that one juice that separates itself from the rest... Was considering Papa Smurf from Vape Mob... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

At the moment look at Creamy Lemon Biscuit and Mr Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts. There are so many good ones but I can personally vouch for those two!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Papa Smurf would top my table too!

Help us a bit. Which type of juices do you like - tobaccos, fruity, dessert, menthol, coffee, etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Maluco_Ricky

Andre said:


> Papa Smurf would top my table too!
> 
> Help us a bit. Which type of juices do you like - tobaccos, fruity, dessert, menthol, coffee, etc.


Fruity, dessert and Menthol would win it for me... Menthol in smaller dose though. 
Can Papa Smurf be used with any tank and coil or is there specifics that would be recommended due to the Max VG? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Maluco_Ricky said:


> Fruity, dessert and Menthol would win it for me... Menthol in smaller dose though.
> Can Papa Smurf be used with any tank and coil or is there specifics that would be recommended due to the Max VG?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I was just joking about Papa Smurf...

Consider:

Vapour Mountain XXX - litchi and other fruit with a small dose of Menthol
Wiener Vape Co Fetch - great papaya with a bit of green plum
World Wonder Table Mountain - awesome dessert juice, but not overly sweet - old style Hertzog cookie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Maluco_Ricky

Andre said:


> I was just joking about Papa Smurf...
> 
> Consider:
> 
> Vapour Mountain XXX - litchi and other fruit with a small dose of Menthol
> Wiener Vape Co Fetch - great papaya with a bit of green plum
> World Wonder Table Mountain - awesome dessert juice, but not overly sweet - old style Hertzog cookie.


Papa Smurf not that great then? Haha. 

OK cool, need to stock up so looking to see what is being used more frequent. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humbolt

Creamy Clouds Lemon Biscuits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Papa Smurf would top my table too!
> 
> Help us a bit. Which type of juices do you like - tobaccos, fruity, dessert, menthol, coffee, etc.


Lol Papa Smurf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH

I can vouch for XXX from Vapour Mountain! brilliant juice,

ComplexChaos - Troubled Monkey - Banana and Rum

Voodoo Vapour - Dark Forest - Choc mint

These are my 3 favorite juices at the moment.

Papa Smurf tastes a bit like sunlight liquid to me after vaping on it for to long..


----------



## BibbyBubbly

Maluco_Ricky said:


> Hi guys/girls,
> 
> Was hoping to find out what local juices are highly recommended...?
> I know all local flavors are great... But I am looking for that one juice that separates itself from the rest... Was considering Papa Smurf from Vape Mob...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Orion - Northern Star

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Complex chaos juices as well as the King Royale are top of my list !

Complex chaos - crusty custard and coconut comfort
King Royale - Jester and peasant sauce

YUM !

O yes and the lemon creams but i think I have overvaped that now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Maluco_Ricky said:


> Hi guys/girls,
> 
> Was hoping to find out what local juices are highly recommended...?
> I know all local flavors are great... But I am looking for that one juice that separates itself from the rest... Was considering Papa Smurf from Vape Mob...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Vapour Mountain Legends - Monroe.
Chocolate, caramel and banana, Ive vaped so much 0mg nic in one 45min session that my 2500mah batt went flat and I swear my nose was running with choc sauce.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

What an exciting time to vape locally! There are so many quality mixers on the scene you almost feel overwhelmed in the beginning. No need to look abroad at all...just follow the tips on this awesome forum and you will never look back ! B-)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Yip imo the local juices are overshadowing most imports nowadays

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Maluco_Ricky

Local juice does seem to be over powering the market and it's great to see. 
OK well let's get out there and see what exists... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapour Mountain XXX

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Also anything from Mikes Mega Mixes (www.vapeclub.co.za or www.mmmixes.com) and The Eliquid Project (www.vapecartel.co.za) is sure to impress, within your profile preference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Neal

rogue zombie said:


> Yip imo the local juices are overshadowing most imports nowadays



With you there brother. Have spent good money on some piss poor "premium" liquids while being in UK for last few months. Local liquids are excellent. Might be a thought for local vendors to get into export market given Rand/Pound exchange rate. Have not come across anything decent here that does not retail at less than £5 per 10ml.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Neal said:


> With you there brother. Have spent good money on some piss poor "premium" liquids while being in UK for last few months. Local liquids are excellent. Might be a thought for local vendors to get into export market given Rand/Pound exchange rate. Have not come across anything decent here that does not retail at less than £5 per 10ml.


Ye man, we should export and ALL local juices are Premium and $23

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Stosta said:


> At the moment look at Creamy Lemon Biscuit and Mr Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts. There are so many good ones but I can personally vouch for those two!


Have to 2nd that vote......two of my favorites at the moment, although for me I need to dilute the DDD with Ashy Bac, just to tone down the sweetness, then I am happy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

O


Maluco_Ricky said:


> Local juice does seem to be over powering the market and it's great to see.
> OK well let's get out there and see what exists...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Love seeing the local juices doing so well, only thing I find a little annoying, is there is so much competition that there are some really weird mixes coming on the market, and they really don't work for my simple palate. End up with loads of bottles, that get dumped. Majority of my favorites are generally simple single favour juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Peewee

Sorry for the derail but does anyone know if there are any good aniseed or liquorice local flavors?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Peewee said:


> Sorry for the derail but does anyone know if there are any good aniseed or liquorice local flavors?



try @Mike 's custanise.

http://mmmixes.com/products/custa-nise?variant=7166381124

He does seem to be sold out though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Peewee

Thanks. Will keep a lookout.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Peewee said:


> Sorry for the derail but does anyone know if there are any good aniseed or liquorice local flavors?


Welcome @Peewee


----------



## Andre

Peewee said:


> Sorry for the derail but does anyone know if there are any good aniseed or liquorice local flavors?


Some red liquorice flavours:
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/wiener-vape-co/products/wiener-vape-lick
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=red-killer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KingSize

At the moment my favorites are:

Mikes mega mixes - Biscuit dreams
Complex chaos - freaky loops
Mystic nectar - lemon squid
King Royal - Peasant sauce

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## n00b13

Peewee said:


> Thanks. Will keep a lookout.


Vapoholics does have stock, just came from there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Vapington said:


> You forgetting one


NCV Milked for the win
Creamy Cloud Lemon Cream
Reagent sauce from VK- King Royal
and I like Skyblue Ambrosia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stefan

I have tried many flavours but the one I always come back to is Fog Machine's Nuts & Bolts. Its desserty but not too sweet. Its subtly nutty, but I am not sure which type of nut is used. This is really my go to juice.


----------



## MetalGearX

Consider:
1. Orion Vapes - Meteorite, The Belt, Northern Star, Moonlight
2. Paulie's Juice - Launching soon - All of them
3. Bumblebees - Chelsea
4. Wiener Vape - Fetch

The above is in no particular order

Shall I continue

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Vapington said:


> You forgetting one





Andre said:


> Some red liquorice flavours:
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/wiener-vape-co/products/wiener-vape-lick
> http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=red-killer



Sorry I've wondering about this since reading yours comments - Red Liquorice doesn't have that same Aniseed taste that black liquorice has, does it?


----------



## Vapington

rogue zombie said:


> Sorry I've wondering about this since reading yours comments - Red Liquorice doesn't have that same Aniseed taste that black liquorice has, does it?


Not at all actually. Red licorice simply looks like licorice strands. It is generally a fruit candy flavour with no aniseed taste whatsoever.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Vapington said:


> Not at all actually. Red licorice simply looks like licorice strands. It is generally a fruit candy flavour with no aniseed taste whatsoever.



Ah okay, I'll have to pick up a bottle to try it then.


----------



## Tom

such a pity nobody did a "Best of 2015" Poll

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> such a pity nobody did a "Best of 2015" Poll



Thanks @Tom for reminding 
There was a lot on our plate in the past month or two
But we will get to it

Will be a challenge to do it as well as you did last time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Maluco_Ricky

Silver said:


> Thanks @Tom for reminding
> There was a lot on our plate in the past month or two
> But we will get to it
> 
> Will be a challenge to do it as well as you did last time


Looking forward to this list when it gets released  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Maluco_Ricky said:


> Looking forward to this list when it gets released
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Hi @Maluco_Ricky
Welcome to the forum

The juice journey is one of the special parts of vaping. Lots of juices to try and lots of flavours to discover. Also takes a bit of time to find your preferred types of juices.

My advice is to take it slow. Check out the retailers listed on the front page of this forum. Many of them have several juice lines and some have their own inhouse brands. I'd say get a juice or three that sounds like what you like and spend some time with those juices. Write down what you liked and didnt. Share your views on the forum and you will be surprised at the suggestions you get when folks know your preferences.

Another thing is to check out the juice reviews section. Sorted in threads by manufacturer. Reading some of the reviews and what members experienced with the juices will probably give you a few great ideas.

Some vendors carry more juice lines than others. Scout around. Vendors that have quite a wide range include Vape Club, Vape Cartel, Sir Vape and Vape King. But there are many others with different juices. And you will also find overlap where several vendors sell the same line.

I would say if you find 1 winner out of every 10 juices you try then you are doing well.

Take your time, enjoy the journey.

PS - come to the Vape Meet on the 5th of March. You'll be able to try out loads of juices and setups
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-5-march-2016.t18626/


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Thanks @Tom for reminding
> There was a lot on our plate in the past month or two
> But we will get to it
> 
> Will be a challenge to do it as well as you did last time



Ya we can do it anytime, doesn't have to be at the end of the year.

It would be great to see, as last time there really weren't much local juices. Now there's so many stellar local brands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maluco_Ricky

Ok well I just went a little awol and ordered 6 juices (all local) as well as a Mini Volt Mod... My wife wont be too impressed haha, as soon as the mail arrives I will share info in the correct thread.
Just a break down of what I ordered:

2 x MMM Dragon Juice 0mg Nicotine
2 x MMM Dragon Juice 3mg Nicotine
1 x Hazeworks Sunset 3mg Nicotine
1 x Orion Moonlight 3mg Nicotine

So now we wait.... Hahaha Happy Vaping Ladies and Gents!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Mitch

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Fogg's famous sauce, or Hazeworks. Milky Way and Scream are two of my all time favourites from those two lines.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

Looks like I will be forced to come to the vape meet since we don't get to buy sample packs of flavours. Lim did offer for me to try a few samples of the liquids he bought and of the 6 I got I only liked was Cloud Company Revel with the fruity taste. For the others I got I felt the flavours got dull after a while. Then I got a bottle of Khali Vapors Hearst Castle and the melon flavour was awesome! But I am looking more for local flavours as I wanna try what the local market has to offer. Seems like I am more in tune with fruity flavours so could anyone recommend local juices that are more towards fruit than chocolaty flavours for me? 

Forgot to mention, 0% Nic as I wanna be a full time vaper and am quitting the stinkies for good. (Vaping in traffic smells better than smoking in traffic!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cobrali said:


> Looks like I will be forced to come to the vape meet since we don't get to buy sample packs of flavours. Lim did offer for me to try a few samples of the liquids he bought and of the 6 I got I only liked was Cloud Company Revel with the fruity taste. For the others I got I felt the flavours got dull after a while. Then I got a bottle of Khali Vapors Hearst Castle and the melon flavour was awesome! But I am looking more for local flavours as I wanna try what the local market has to offer. Seems like I am more in tune with fruity flavours so could anyone recommend local juices that are more towards fruit than chocolaty flavours for me?
> 
> Forgot to mention, 0% Nic as I wanna be a full time vaper and am quitting the stinkies for good. (Vaping in traffic smells better than smoking in traffic!)


Mike's Mega Mixes Lime Party
Wiener Vape Co Fetch (papaya with a bit of green plum)
Vapour Mountain XXX (litchi and other fruits with a tad of menthol)
Complex Chaos Heavenly Peaches (peaches with a bit of cream)
WhiteLabel Berry Yoghurt
E-Liquid Project Pearing Melon Dew

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Mike's Mega Mixes Lime Party
> Vapour Mountain XXX (litchi and other fruits with a tad of menthol)
> Complex Chaos Heavenly Peaches (peaches with a bit of cream)
> WhiteLabel Berry Yoghurt
> E-Liquid Project Pearing Melon Dew



That XXX sounds like my cuppa. I will have to buy some, "Litchi, fruits and a touch of menthol...." Yes please!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Mike's Mega Mixes Lime Party



This one keeps popping up! Gonna get a bottle now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

Andre said:


> Mike's Mega Mixes Lime Party
> Wiener Vape Co Fetch (papaya with a bit of green plum)
> Vapour Mountain XXX (litchi and other fruits with a tad of menthol)
> Complex Chaos Heavenly Peaches (peaches with a bit of cream)
> WhiteLabel Berry Yoghurt
> E-Liquid Project Pearing Melon Dew


Thanks for the recommendations! Will order after payday this month and hopefully they will suit my palette!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veez

Vapour Mountain XXX
Vapour Mountain Berry Blaze ( also very nice with a few drops of menthol concentrate or 1 part VM menthol ice to 2 parts berry blaze)
Weiner Vape Lick
MMM Budget Bannana ( i dont understand the budget part either)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cobrali

Veez said:


> Vapour Mountain XXX
> Vapour Mountain Berry Blaze ( also very nice with a few drops of menthol concentrate or 1 part VM menthol ice to 2 parts berry blaze)
> Weiner Vape Lick
> MMM Budget Bannana ( i dont understand the budget part either)


Will give them a go as well! I think i'll skip the menthol parts..i used to smoke menthol stinkies.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern

My must have is some The Milk - Five Points E-Juice, Deans from Vapour Mountain as well as XXX. And recently added Red Killer from Nostalgia to my box of goodies, Creamy Clouds - Lemony Cookie, DDD from Mr hardwicks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Veez said:


> MMM Budget Bannana ( i dont understand the budget part either)


A value for money interpretation of a popular expensive juice, imported for a time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> This one keeps popping up! Gonna get a bottle now!


Great stuff, let us know how you like it. I know @Nimatek mixes 2 ml of Lime Party to 1 ml of Tropical Ice when he needs a change of pace. On my list to try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Veez

Andre said:


> A value for money interpretation of a popular expensive juice, imported for a time.


Ok bombies lol how did I miss that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Great stuff, let us know how you like it. I know @Nimatek mixes 2 ml of Lime Party to 1 ml of Tropical Ice when he needs a change of pace. On my list to try.



Thanks for that tip @Nimatek via @Andre! Will remember that tomorrow when Vape Mail arrives!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for that tip @Nimatek via @Andre! Will remember that tomorrow when Vape Mail arrives!


I have an ice problem, I love the tartness of lime party (specially with the extra shot) but after a day of it I want my ice. This was before my tank obsession started so life was hard. So one day I had lime party in the tank and half way through thought I would just try adding some ice to it. 

It became my go to mix for hot days since it simply is the best of both of my flavours. 

Can't wait to try it with berrynade! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig

NCV milked
NCV Strawb (just like Nesquick)
Vapeking Toffee Caramel, cotton candy, gummy berry juice.
VM xxx
Fogs famous sauce

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Chezzig said:


> NCV milked
> NCV Strawb (just like Nesquick)
> Vapeking Toffee Caramel, cotton candy, gummy berry juice.
> VM xxx
> Fogs famous sauce


WOW, flavour party


----------



## NewOobY

The following are my favorites:
NCV StrawB
Orion Moonlight

I still need to try some of the other local flavors, ahh the wonders of vaping and trying flavors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

ELP Special Reserve. Can't wait for Batch#2. I suspect the bottles I bought of Batch#1 had a hole in them...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Has anyone tried the Mystic Nectar juices? I am looking for a nice cinnamon liquid. I've tried Foggs Deli Express and for me it doesn't really have much flavor to it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

DDD by @method1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Maluco_Ricky said:


> Hi guys/girls,
> 
> Was hoping to find out what local juices are highly recommended...?
> I know all local flavors are great... But I am looking for that one juice that separates itself from the rest... Was considering Papa Smurf from Vape Mob...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Dont listen to the guya knocking Vape Mob and their Papa Smurf. It is a fantastic liquid. Vape Mob kick the living daylights outnif many local and international brands. Whomever mixes their gear has a solid sensibility and is super consistent. Papa Smurf is a masterpiece.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

WARMACHINE said:


> O
> 
> Love seeing the local juices doing so well, only thing I find a little annoying, is there is so much competition that there are some really weird mixes coming on the market, and they really don't work for my simple palate. End up with loads of bottles, that get dumped. Majority of my favorites are generally simple single favour juices


Vape Mob. They do it right. Start with Vanilla in the Intense range. Powerful but beautiful.


----------



## Baker

@ettiennedj, I've tried many cinnamon flavors, and the most authentic cinnamon flavor I've found amongst the local juices is Nom du Plume #3. There are other good ones if you want more of the pastry or nutty taste with it, but for mostly and on point cinnamon try NdP.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Greyz

Weiner Vape Belly Rub
Nom du Plume #9

I think I have a thing for Strawberry and Cream jooses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Baker said:


> @ettiennedj, I've tried many cinnamon flavors, and the most authentic cinnamon flavor I've found amongst the local juices is Nom du Plume #3. There are other good ones if you want more of the pastry or nutty taste with it, but for mostly and on point cinnamon try NdP.


Hey @Baker ,
Which are the other local ones with the pastry or nutty taste with it? Is Nom du Plume #3 a creamy cinnamon?


----------



## Baker

Hey @skola. I wouldn't call it creamy. Cinnamon is quite a strong flavor, and NdP is on point with that strong cinnamon flavour. You get a but of danish with it but very authentic cinnamon.

The best creamy cinnamon in the local juices imo is Nostalgia's Mad Hatter. Good cinnamon flavor and very creamy vanilla cupcake. Also Fogg's Deli Express is very good as a creamy cinnamon. 

Nutty cinnamon would be Beyond Vapour's Cinnful Cookie. And for more cookie with the cinnamon try Complex Chaos Cinnamon Cookies.

All of these juices are top quality.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly

ettiennedj said:


> Has anyone tried the Mystic Nectar juices? I am looking for a nice cinnamon liquid. I've tried Foggs Deli Express and for me it doesn't really have much flavor to it.


Hi @ettiennedj. I haven't tried Mystic Nectar, but for an excellent cinnamon liquid, I would suggest BumbleBee's Chelsea (@BumbleBee ).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Baker

Also, what I do is mix NdP with Mad Hatter, 50/50, it creates the perfect balance for me and is the closest I've come to vaping and actual cinnabon! Everyone I've given it to try rates it as the best cinnamon flavor they've tasted.


----------



## Jakes351

Baker said:


> Hey @skola. I wouldn't call it creamy. Cinnamon is quite a strong flavor, and NdP is on point with that strong cinnamon flavour. You get a but of danish with it but very authentic cinnamon.
> 
> The best creamy cinnamon in the local juices imo is Nostalgia's Mad Hatter. Good cinnamon flavor and very creamy vanilla cupcake. Also Fogg's Deli Express is very good as a creamy cinnamon.
> 
> Nutty cinnamon would be Beyond Vapour's Cinnful Cookie. And for more cookie with the cinnamon try Complex Chaos Cinnamon Cookies.
> 
> All of these juices are top quality.




Also Cinful from Retro Vape Co. - I think Juicy Joes Stocks them.

Got this from their website

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Baker said:


> @ettiennedj, I've tried many cinnamon flavors, and the most authentic cinnamon flavor I've found amongst the local juices is Nom du Plume #3. There are other good ones if you want more of the pastry or nutty taste with it, but for mostly and on point cinnamon try NdP.


So I got the NDP no 3 today and what an awesome juice!! Have to stop myself from chain vaping. On my Cuboid with crown dual .25 at 45 watt. Even pushed it up to 75 then the flavor really shines at higher temp but can see the juice level dropping. Totally awesome stuff!! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415

Lord Vetinari said:


> Dont listen to the guya knocking Vape Mob and their Papa Smurf. It is a fantastic liquid. Vape Mob kick the living daylights outnif many local and international brands. Whomever mixes their gear has a solid sensibility and is super consistent. Papa Smurf is a masterpiece.


Everything I've tried from vape mob tasted like it was steeped in the toilet.. except for ectoplasma.. that tasted like something you'd spray your toilet with! What gear are you using?


----------



## Petrus

My list is as follows :

MMM - Ashy Bac
E liquid project Special Reserve Batch
VM - Tropical Ice
NCV - Milked 
NCV - Burst
These juices can/is easily my adv.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Lemon creams is my ADV

DDD is great

Milk Lab Frappe is awesome

Craft Vapour Artisan RY4 and Earnestly Hemingway are other great daily juices


----------



## Lord Vetinari

jguile415 said:


> Everything I've tried from vape mob tasted like it was steeped in the toilet.. except for ectoplasma.. that tasted like something you'd spray your toilet with! What gear are you using?


Id anwser you if you didnt get into the snotty bullcrap oof negatively rating posts. This is a forum taboo most places. Funny how you like the one Vape Mob juice nobody else does.


----------



## jguile415

You totally misunderstood... ectoplasma is the worst of the lot. Taste is subjective and mine and alot other vapers on this forum's opinion is that vape mob's are sub-standard. No need to get snarky because someone has a different opinion to you. Gear makes a difference.... I've heard that their juices taste better above 1 ohm? Hence the question

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Hi All, can anyone comment on Craft Vapour - Earnestly Hemingway compared to 5 Pawns - Castle Long. Castle Long really is an awesome flavor however being a "bit" expensive. One thing that concerns me though of the Craft Vapour is : "Contains trace amounts of ethyl alcohol. Contains acetoin and acetyl propionyl."


----------



## Andre

ettiennedj said:


> Hi All, can anyone comment on Craft Vapour - Earnestly Hemingway compared to 5 Pawns - Castle Long. Castle Long really is an awesome flavor however being a "bit" expensive. One thing that concerns me though of the Craft Vapour is : "Contains trace amounts of ethyl alcohol. Contains acetoin and acetyl propionyl."


Craft Vapour is the only local vendor that is so specific as to each and every of their juices, which is commendable. Most other vendors say nothing. Be assured that 5P Castle Long probably contains the heaviest concentrations of those stuffs of all similar juices. They were caught out some time ago. I still vape their stuff, but now do it as an informed vaper, considering personally that the risk is negligible. The choice is yours.

Have not tried Earnestly Hemmingway so cannot compare unfortunately, but Castle Long is great.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

ettiennedj said:


> Hi All, can anyone comment on Craft Vapour - Earnestly Hemingway compared to 5 Pawns - Castle Long. Castle Long really is an awesome flavor however being a "bit" expensive. One thing that concerns me though of the Craft Vapour is : "Contains trace amounts of ethyl alcohol. Contains acetoin and acetyl propionyl."


Can't comment on Castle Long, but from the vapers around the shops I visit, they reckon it is very similar. EH is one of my ADV at the moment, it does have alcohol, you will feel it on big lung hits, almost like when drinking neat whiskey, you get the alcohol fumes in your throat and lungs. IMO, it is part of the juice's complexity.....love it to bits


----------



## ettiennedj

WARMACHINE said:


> Can't comment on Castle Long, but from the vapers around the shops I visit, they reckon it is very similar. EH is one of my ADV at the moment, it does have alcohol, you will feel it on big lung hits, almost like when drinking neat whiskey, you get the alcohol fumes in your throat and lungs. IMO, it is part of the juice's complexity.....love it to bits



Thanks @WARMACHINE. The descriptions are very similar which is why I raised the question. Will have to give it a try then


----------



## Andre

ettiennedj said:


> Thanks @WARMACHINE. The descriptions are very similar which is why I raised the question. Will have to give it a try then


Now that you mention it, they seem to be quite close. Wonder if Hemingway is less sweet. Please let me know how you experience it. Much better buy than the expensive Castle Long.


----------



## ettiennedj

Andre said:


> Now that you mention it, they seem to be quite close. Wonder if Hemingway is less sweet. Please let me know how you experience it. Much better buy than the expensive Castle Long.



@Andre, will do however working my way through a lot of juices I bought over the last two weeks so will most likely only get this next month.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Andre said:


> Now that you mention it, they seem to be quite close. Wonder if Hemingway is less sweet. Please let me know how you experience it. Much better buy than the expensive Castle Long.


@Andre, I am not a big fan of sweetness, hence my love of citruis and RY4's. For my palette there is no sweetness, it has loads of different layers at various wattages and on inhale/exhale. Well worth a try

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

